
Show HN: Find names that sound like other names - dbatten
http://namesthatsoundlike.com/
======
dbatten
Built this tool after my wife and I found ourselves wishing for something like
it while pregnant with our first baby. Type in a name, and you'll find others
that sound similar.

Really interested in hearing thoughts/feedback from the community... Also
interested in how the site holds up under load.

Thanks!

~~~
oknoorap
nice tool, bookmarked.

------
digital_ins
Nice! What's the thought process behind the recommendation? Are you using
spelling similarities, or something like that?

~~~
dbatten
I actually used a tool from CMU (link below) to convert the names to their
pronunciations, represented as a series of phonemes or sounds. I then simply
compare the similarities in the sound representation of the different names.
It's an extremely simple algorithm, but it works pretty well.

[http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/tools/lextool.html](http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/tools/lextool.html)

